# ARE MY FISH COMPATIBLE?



## heyhi (May 10, 2008)

I HAVE 8 NEON TETRAS 4 GLOW FISH 2 UPSIDE DOWN CAT FISH 2 GLASS CATFISH 3 BLACK LOACHES 2 PEPPERED LOACHES 3 SILVER HATCHETS 2 BALLON MOLLEYS 1 BUMBLEE BEE GOBY.. 6 SHRIMP...3 PANDA CORYS 1 RED TAILED BLACK SHARK 1 FLYING FOX AND I PLAN ON GETTING 3 MORE BUMBLE BEES IN A 55 GAL AND SOME KIND OF SMALL ALBINO FISH ARE THESE ALL COMPATIBLE


ALSO THERES YELLOW STUFF GROWING ON MY WHITE ROCKS AND 2 WHITE SKULLS IS THAT ALGEA OR DISCOLORATION


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure exactly what peppered or black loaches are. Do you have pictures? Most of those fish should be compatible. Some of the fish you have would really do better in larger groups, like the hatchets, glass cats, cories and most likely the loaches. The bumblebee gobies can be difficult to feed and can also be aggressive towards one another, so I'd be careful with adding more. The upside down catfish might eat some of your smaller fish as the cats grow. The red tail black shark might do the same once it's big enough.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

He probably meant black kuhli loaches and peppered corydoras, Nick.


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

None of those fish are compatible with the caps lock key. You should make certain that it is off before posting.


----------

